# Hi From Wales



## lan (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi all,

I own 4 cats all of which are the most important things in my life. I found Cammie and then got Lister to keep her company. Dexter and Rincewind were just the next stage in the affair.

I have loved and owned cats for as long as I can remember and although I love all animals, have a special afflicition for cats.

Cammie is the only girl and my baby. She is very territorial and fights all cats, considering males. She has even lost 3 teeth in the process. The boys though, seem to boss her around and for this, she gets more treats. 

Lister is a nervy cat and the first time I seen him he was cowering behind a piece of wood. He is frightened of plastic bags and anyone other than my partner and myself. Getting the love of Lister is the best feeling in the world.

Rincewind and Dexter are brothers. Dexter is very nervy due to his sibblings picking on him, however Rincewind is very outgoing. 

Dexter is also my baby as he loves being brushed and relies on me, he has been spoilt and loved beyond any cats wildest dreams.

Rincewind cries all the time and really talks to us, without him, the house would be too quiet. He lets us know when he is in, when he is hungry and any other information he wants us to know.

I love all my cats and enclose the following photos to show you what gems they are.

Kind Regards,

Lan.

cammie









Lister









Dexter









Rincewind


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Ian. Your cats are beautiful!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Very beautiful kitties! A warm welcome to you and your nice fur balls!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Ian your cats are beautiful,


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums
Your cats are indeed beautiful.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to you and your lovely cats


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello Ian. Welcome to the Cat Forum. Thanks for the pictures of your beautiful kitties.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## lan (Jul 18, 2004)

*Hi All*

Thanks for a lovely welcome, however my name is Lan not Ian. My fault, the small L looks like an I. Thanks for the laugh though. Will definitely have to change it.

Kind Regards,


Lan. :lol:


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

What beautiful cats and lovely stories for each of them. You will really love this forum. Welcome!


----------

